# Tank mates w/trigger fish



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, I was curious about kind of inverts. and crustaceans can survive with trigger fish. Mostly interested in a clean up crew and if any coral is not on a triggers menu ;-)


----------

